# 1:48 scale semi trucks



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Does any one know where I can find any 1:48 simi tractors, I have several scale trailers{ they come on the piggy back cars}but I would like to find the front end ,the tractors,........ I have tryed to google them with no luck,but if I wanted 1:48 scale air plaines,man there is tons of those,can any one shed some light on this? .........mike


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My flyer starter set has a cab. I have seen complete rigs for sale. They are out there.

In the picture above the engine. I get something better later.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_nkw...=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1

ahhhh EBay?

pookybear


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

pookybear said:


> http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_nkw...=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1
> 
> ahhhh EBay?
> 
> pookybear


I looked, unless I'm missing something,I didn't see anything,I think i saw one "o" scale sized wreaker truck............mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*simi trucks*

yep, I missed something, thanks pookybear


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like that search turns up a lot of them, what's wrong with the ones below as an example?

This one is a scale 25 feet long if you consider 1:48, sounds like the right size to me. A bit expensive...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-43-1-48-O...15944?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item5d31f0b088

How about this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tonkin-Ford...94126?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item46001cbd0e

And this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-LINE-INTE...623653?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5d3145e8a5


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

K line has a few check their site.

My set us a Sante Fe from the early 90's. The cab is metal with an engine compartment too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As I said, K-Line is no more, so you'll have to find them on the used market.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> As I said, K-Line is no more, so you'll have to find them on the used market.


I went to a local train shop today , they had quite-a-few K line tractor trailers ,both box and tanker models, the K line is the right size,{ close enough},so I snached up as many as I could find their, the guy said he thinks hes got more in the stock room,so I asked if he found anymore to give me a call,I'm slowly getting there................mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How many trucks do you need?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How many trucks do you need?


O. who knows,I figured ,k line is gone ,their trucks are the right size,while I can get um,get um all,...........mike


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I have saved searches on eBay for 1/43, 1/48, and 1/50. You never know what nifty things will show up!


----------

